# Russian: Я люблю своих ПЧ (IT)



## mikasa_90

Ciao.

1)_-Я люблю своих ПЧ.

1)Amo ......

__своих=il loro (their...)
__ПЧ= è un sostantivo, ma non so il significato


Grazie
__
_


----------



## Ptak

mikasa_90 said:


> _un sostantivo, ma non so il significato_


Queste due lettere non sono "un sostantivo", sono qualche abbreviazione che significa niente senza un contesto.


P.S. A proposito, "svoih" non significa "il loro" qui. Significa "i *miei* / le *mie*".


----------



## mikasa_90

Era una descrizione 
Spiego meglio.
C'è tipo all'inizio : _Я люблю e poi una serie di cose
_


----------



## Ptak

I'm afraid your question now is even more unclear.


----------



## mikasa_90

In my opinion * ПЧ it doesn't mean nothing

My friend told me that it is unclear name.
*


----------



## Ptak

mikasa_90 said:


> In my opinion *Ï× it doesn't mean nothing anything*


 


> *My friend told me that it is unclear*


So do I.


----------



## mikasa_90

Okay Ptak, never mind!

Grazie lo stesso


----------



## Etcetera

ПЧ is a common abbreviation with Diary.Ru users. It means постоянный читатель (regular reader), i.e. a person who subscribes to your blog and reads it regularly.

You know, I wouldn't recommend Diary.Ru for foreign learners - the site is full of brainless teenager girls who hold it scorn to write proper Russian even when they know all the rules of grammar, orthography and punctuation.


----------



## mikasa_90

I'm agree with you

So it is not Diary.ru.

It is liveinternet.ru, there are teenager like me. I'm 17 and they also.

Quindi sarebbe :

Amo i miei fans\ lettori


----------



## Etcetera

mikasa_90 said:


> It is liveinternet.ru,


Dear me! Not so respectable a blog service, either.



> Amo i miei fans\ lettori


Yes, you've got it right.


----------

